
Think Goop is bad? It's only the tip of Netflix's pseudoscience iceberg - capableweb
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/the-goop-lab-netflix-review
======
apotatopot
Not only science, but criminal justice, too. I'm so tired of seeing hacked
together "documentaries" in the true crime genre that are flimsy and 100%
biased.

That true crime trash puts real lives in danger.

